# PPFS



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello folks,

I want to introduce you my new frame.
This one is called PPFS, which means Pocket Pickle Fork Shooter!

Made of: Aluminium 6060, green vulcanized fiber spacers 0.4mm, zebrano wood scales, and pine cone for swells.
Pine cones are soaked in epoxy resin, and finished with CA glue.

Let the photos speak for themself, enjoy 







































































Cheers,
E.G.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's brilliant!!!
Love the pinecone swells!


----------



## A.Henman (Feb 1, 2015)

Really really cool! Pine cones are such an awesome idea!


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Great work! I love pfs.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Sachem (Dec 23, 2015)

Good ideal & nice grain！


----------



## FermentedPickle (Mar 7, 2016)

Genius idea, planning, and execution. You are quite the talented maker, my friend


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

M.J said:


> That's brilliant!!!
> Love the pinecone swells!


Thanks a lot, MJ 



Freddo09 said:


> Really really cool! Pine cones are such an awesome idea!


Thanks mate 



Rrqwe said:


> Great work! I love pfs.


Thank you! 



slingshotnew said:


> Fantastic!!!! Congratulations!!


Thank you my friend 



Vly62 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thanks a lot Vly62 



Sachem said:


> Good ideal & nice grain！


Thanks 



FermentedPickle said:


> Genius idea, planning, and execution. You are quite the talented maker, my friend


I love to make something unusual, and sometimes my ideas come out nice.

Thanks a lot for your time


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Next SSOTM is over already except for deciding 2nd and 3rd place. Out-Forking Standing! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Ohhhh my. That is a beauty, E.G. *WOW!*

And who said that you cannot take great photos. THOSE are spectacular*!*


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Amazing. The pine cone turned out beautifully. It goes better with the zebra wood than I would have thought, too. That is incredible.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

more i look at it more i like it!

jazz


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

jazz said:


> more i look at it more i like it!
> 
> jazz


Glad you like it, Thanks for stopping 

:wave:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

flipgun said:


> Next SSOTM is over already except for deciding 2nd and 3rd place. Out-Forking Standing! :bowdown: :bowdown:


Thank you my friend  :wave:



Poiema said:


> Ohhhh my. That is a beauty, E.G. *WOW!*
> 
> And who said that you cannot take great photos. THOSE are spectacular*!*


Thanks a lot Poiema 

Haha, photos are taken by my lovely cousin  I can't make photos like this  only slingshots :rofl:



d3moncow said:


> Amazing. The pine cone turned out beautifully. It goes better with the zebra wood than I would have thought, too. That is incredible.


Thank you!  And yes, I think they are great combo


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I'm very impressed !!!! pineapple turned me crazy !!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> I'm very impressed !!!! pineapple turned me crazy !!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :wub: :wub: :wub:


Thank you my friend  :wave:


----------



## denied76 (Jun 26, 2013)

Very slick! Bravo!

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sir! I would really appreciate any information on processing the pine cone. That is SO cool.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

denied76 said:


> Very slick! Bravo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Thank you 



flipgun said:


> Sir! I would really appreciate any information on processing the pine cone. That is SO cool.


Hey buddy, Okay in near future I will post how I work with pine cone


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice work man....I like it


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh man that's fine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Wildwood said:


> Nice work man....I like it


Glad you like it! Thanks 



inconvenience said:


> Oh man that's fine.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I cant believe havent seen this beauty , , , You are a Master my friend


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Sheesh. Just looked back at this beauty. I think something like this might be the one slingshot I would want if I could afford a custom right now.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Peter Recuas said:


> I cant believe havent seen this beauty , , , You are a Master my friend


Thank you sir  And thanks for nomination 



slinger2016 said:


> Volp
> 
> do you twist your pouch in ttf to


Mate you are probably in wrong thread 



inconvenience said:


> Sheesh. Just looked back at this beauty. I think something like this might be the one slingshot I would want if I could afford a custom right now.


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice work mate


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Sharker said:


> Very nice work mate


Thank you Sharker


----------

